# Somebody needs to tell Biden forearm stabilizers do not "turn a pistol into a rifle"



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 4/8/21 8:12 PM CDST

With his recent gun control E.O. agenda underway, in a speech , he claimed forearm extenders turned pistols into rifles.

There are conversion kits sold that somehow secure a pistol in a full length rifle frame with full stock and barrel extension but those aren't forearm extenders, which are designed for the AR pistols.

The 556 AR pistol with forearm extender I deer hunted with this past season using .223 ammunition for lower recoil, although I was able to take my deer at 40 yards shooting one handed as I steadied myself on my crutch was nowhere near as accurate as my hunting partner's AR 15 rifle at longer range.

As far as magazines, neither of us used high capacity banana magazines. We both used 5 round mags to reduce the weight of our firearms since firing a round while getting a shot at a deer, scattered any others in the area.

All forearm extenders do is make a long barrel rifle caliber pistol and more balanced and over 2 feet long. It is still a pistol and is shot from the wrist not the shoulder like using a large caliber revolver with convex lens scope to hunt wild boar.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Remember that this is the same man who told his wife that if she heard a noise outside, that she should go out on the deck and fire a couple blasts with the shotgun.

IMO, Biden should be the poster child for people who should never be allowed to own a gun.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

He is just reading off his picture book someone else gave him.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Uneducated, politically driven agendas. Not to mention hypocrites. Maybe someone should remind them that Timothy McVey killed 168 people and wounded more than 600 without firing a single shot. The Twin Towers came down with box cutters.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

It’s a little more complicated than that, @Shrek but you’re not wrong about the outcome. There was a time, shortly after formally approving the first pistol brace, that the ATF also issued a rule that the act of putting the brace to your shoulder made the so-equipped pistol into a rifle (since a shoulder stock on a rifled firearm is the basic legal definition of a rifle). 

They later rescinded that when they discovered that they were codifying that the way you shot a firearm could constitute manufacturing- in the legal sense. That was an obvious dead end. 

What’s going to make this interesting is that the pistol brace was originally designed for folks in your exact circumstance. If they go for an all-out ban, they could run afoul of the ADA. It would be analogous to banning wheelchair ramps because kids sometimes skateboard on them.

If only we had an intellectually honest judiciary, these legal kerfluffles could actually be fun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shrek my dad uses his pistol brace , because his neck and shoulder are all busted up , surgeries on both , he does not shoulder the gun 

He has taken 2 deer with his , in the only 2 years he was able to hunt in the last 7 I bet he hadn't taken 2 deer in the previous 14 years 

this federal ruling won't actually effect him , as he is using a 16 inch barreled pistol so legal to have a stock it will depend if the state decides it is then a rifle and not a long barreled pistol , and still further it could only be enforced by the local township police because it is a town ordinance to be shotgun and pistol only.

he had a 357 he used to hunt with , he also has a hand surgery that still bothers him

the AR pistol worked great for him , first time he had ever shot a 1/2 inch group at 100 yards from a bench , he has shot two bucks perfect in the neck the 300 blackout 110 gr bullets have so little recoil.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Biden is spreading misinformation (Lies).
He acts like you can order a gun over the internet right to your door instead of shipping to an FFL, and people believe that crap.
Everything he said yesterday was misleading and incorrect.
We are back to the government treating the people like the enemy, just like when Obama sat on the throne.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well, hopefully mass shootings and terrorism assisted with forearm stabilizers can now be reduced. I'm sure Chicago will be sleeping better at night.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am dreading when some nut job does a mass shooting with a scoped deer rifle. What will they go after then? Our enemies are in power, and they will do as much as they can, whenever they can.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am dreading when some nut job does a mass shooting with a scoped deer rifle.


Las Vegas, some of his firearms had scopes. There was something seriously wrong with that man.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 4/9/21 5:11 PM CDST



muleskinner2 said:


> I am dreading when some nut job does a mass shooting with a scoped deer rifle. What will they go after then? Our enemies are in power, and they will do as much as they can, whenever they can.


Sadly Charles Whitman, a former marine started the dread back in 1965 or 1966 when he carried hunting rifles and ammunition up to an observation deck at the University of Texas in Austin and killed 15 or 20 and wounded 30 or so.

At the time , riot guns were the heavy impact weapon LEOs trained with and after the first casualties, responding officers pushed students back away from the building , which unfortunately made them easier targets for the gunman.

A family friend who was in law enforcement in Dallas told me that at the time SWAT was not established, so his department heard that Austin Police took some officers and deputized civilians , all of whom were rifle hunting and military sniper marksmen and their impromptu SWAT unit went up the building below Whitman until one or two of the marksmen got kill shots on him from below.

He said that day , our nation saw the birth of mass shootings, SWAT units and knee jerk gun control efforts.


Joe Biden wants to make speeches of eight dead here ,12 shot there shootings going back years, yet he and the media avoid talk of the Sunday in Chicago park shooting last year where a black man opened fire on a group of other blacks killing a dozen and wounding 20 or 25 or the more recent black on black mass shooting in I believe Oakland that killed about 10


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am dreading when some nut job does a mass shooting with a scoped deer rifle. What will they go after then? Our enemies are in power, and they will do as much as they can, whenever they can.


Charles Whitman did that... and got the bullet riddled t-shirt.

Here was his assault weapon of war, complete with top-loading, low capacity clipazine.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

It was 1966. The week before, the Texas FFA Convention was held in Austin. I often thought how those FFA emblems on the back of the jackets would have looked like a target to him. I was there at the convention that year.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Charles Whitman did that... and got the bullet riddled t-shirt.
> 
> Here was his assault weapon of war, complete with top-loading, low capacity clipazine.
> View attachment 95444


I had heard about this shooting, my Drill Sergeant talked about it at Basic. Chances are the current bunch of Social Democrats haven't heard about it yet. If they find out, it will be added to the list, of evil guns.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I had heard about this shooting, my Drill Sergeant talked about it at Basic. Chances are the current bunch of Social Democrats haven't heard about it yet. If they find out, it will be added to the list, of evil guns.


They will turn them into the "new sniper rifle"... Joe is still reading off a dry erase board...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Shrek said:


> Posted 4/8/21 8:12 PM CDST
> 
> With his recent gun control E.O. agenda underway, in a speech , he claimed forearm extenders turned pistols into rifles.


And when he claims to a gullible public and an obedient media that you can go to a gun show and buy a firearm without a background check, he should mention how easy it is to lie on the 4473 and get away with it without fear of prosecution.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I listened to that speech, two different times her referred to the ATF as the AFT. It would be funny, if it wasn't so scary.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> And when he claims to a gullible public and an obedient media that you can go to a gun show and buy a firearm without a background check, he should mention how easy it is to lie on the 4473 and get away with it without fear of prosecution.


he could start by putting Hunter Biden in prison for 5 years for lying on his 4473 

when nothing is done about deny's and people who blatantly lie on the 4473 and they refuse to even consider that if an illegal alien fills out a 4473 that they should be reported to ICE 

you can see it is not nor ever was about adding safety for the people only a way to promote their final agenda one straw at a time.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 4/11/21 5:23 PM CDST

The ADA may very well help save pistol braces. Some gun store operators and range safety masters / certified instructors are sending letters explaining that pistol brace sales are single digit / low teen numbers annually and sold to disabled hunters and shooting club members. 

Maybe others will follow suit and show enough proof that pistol braces fall under ADA jurisdiction also.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I would HIGHLY recommend that those of you who have AR pistols also SBR a lower.

They may not get away with any changes. They may only eliminate the pistol brace. But, they might also deem the AR to be a rifle, making all of your short pistol uppers a contraband component if you don’t have an appropriately classified lower to wear them.

Lowers are cheap, and you can e-file Form 1 (tax-paid making) a lower pretty easily. My last e-Form 1 came back in 18 days. $200 for the stamp is pretty cheap insurance to protect your short uppers in case they do move on them.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have though about SBR a receiver , in WI I can carry a loaded handgun with a brace in the truck but not a loaded long gun , an SBR is a long gun even if it is short in length.

I may do that , but man I hate what is going down.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cornhusker said:


> Biden is spreading misinformation (Lies).
> He acts like you can order a gun over the internet right to your door instead of shipping to an FFL, and people believe that crap.
> Everything he said yesterday was misleading and incorrect.
> We are back to the government treating the people like the enemy, just like when Obama sat on the throne.


And because most people will always go along with anything the government says their plan is working. During the American Revolution, Ben Franklin ran a news paper. The paper conducted a pole, and determined that only three percent of the population was in favor of breaking away from England. People as a whole are sheep, they have always been sheep, and they will always be sheep. We have had a good run, it was fun while it lasted, and it is coming to an end. 

There are riots in the streets, businesses are burning, people are loosing their jobs, our way of life is being destroyed. And our government is not only allowing this to happen, they are actively promoting it. 

The tail is wagging the dog, and we are being played.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I have though about SBR a receiver , in WI I can carry a loaded handgun with a brace in the truck but not a loaded long gun , an SBR is a long gun even if it is short in length.
> 
> I may do that , but man I hate what is going down.


I keep a couple pistols for exactly that reason as well. Too, it won’t help the guys who use them for hunting where they can only use shotguns or pistols. What it will do is let you keep those uppers when they can’t be used for a pistol anymore. Even if you chuck them in the closet in hopes of a future reversal, having AR rifle lowers and short uppers in your possession could be prosecuted as “constructive intent”. The SBR lower just gives you a valid reason for owning them.


----------



## Bront (Jan 26, 2021)

Get rid of all the "accessories" showing up on guns. Then get rid of the guns...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bront said:


> Get rid of all the "accessories opinions" showing up on guns social media. Then get rid of the guns social media...


Just helping to flesh out your epiphany.


----------

